# Michigan's new amber light law



## squad 51 fan

due to the results of a 2008 fatal accident in st.clair county michigan, state senator jud gilbert (R) algonac,michigan was in charge of revisions in the michigan motor vehicle traffic code. as of october 1st, 2010. if you own a vehicle used for parking lot maintance,snow plowing ,public or private. you vehicle must have the following in working order. 
(1) amber light
rotating,oscilating,flashing, visable for 500 ft, cover a 360o arch.
(2) back-up alarm,
when the vehicle is in reverse motion device must sound.
(3)inspection sticker from mi-cis, motor carrier enforcement must be clearly visable. 

this is currently sitting on the governors desk and is waiting her signature.


----------



## DJ Contracting

squad 51 fan;1038863 said:


> due to the results of a 2008 fatal accident in st.clair county michigan, state senator jud gilbert (R) algonac,michigan was in charge of revisions in the michigan motor vehicle traffic code. as of october 1st, 2010. if you own a vehicle used for parking lot maintance,snow plowing ,public or private. you vehicle must have the following in working order.
> (1) amber light
> rotating,oscilating,flashing, visable for 500 ft, cover a 360o arch.
> (2) back-up alarm,
> when the vehicle is in reverse motion device must sound.
> (3)inspection sticker from mi-cis, motor carrier enforcement must be clearly visable.
> 
> this is currently sitting on the governors desk and is waiting her signature.


This for large trucks right? I don't think I'll need an inspection sticker on my half ton's?


----------



## ajslands

Yes you will! Cost 65$ at belle tire in Taylor, I forgot the guys name that does it though and luckily back up alarms are only 10$, I'll be putting mine on a switch cuz I am not doing driveways at 3 am with an alarm, parking lot; maybe... We'll see!


----------



## DJ Contracting

Well I'd like to see the inspection form for a pick up then...the only one I have seen and filled out were for larger trucks, thats when I owned dumps and short doubles.


----------



## squad 51 fan

DJ Contracting;1038873 said:


> This for large trucks right? I don't think I'll need an inspection sticker on my half ton's?


All.period ,pickups, suv's, if it has a plow blade it has to comply with the law.


----------



## squad 51 fan

ajslands;1038874 said:


> Yes you will! Cost 65$ at belle tire in Taylor, I forgot the guys name that does it though and luckily back up alarms are only 10$, I'll be putting mine on a switch cuz I am not doing driveways at 3 am with an alarm, parking lot; maybe... We'll see!


last year i sold 6 back up alarms, and 9 mini-bars,


----------



## DJ Contracting

Squad 51 so what's the story on (2008 fatal accident in st.clair county michigan) and It doesn't mean it's the law yet and by Oct. 2010 the Canadian will be gone!!!!!!!!!!!!! and get a real governer in there. I'm not saying that we shouldn't use all safety precautions however there are a lot of moron's out there, I have two back up (back up lights with alarm built in them) lights/alarms in each plow vehicle and amber lights...but like I said there are a lot of moron's. I'm just saying


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

I will be the first one to say I will not be putting a alarm on my truck. I will probably pass on the inspection aswell. I take care of my equipment, and I don't look like a half a$$ run business.


----------



## kitn1mcc

if you are operating on private property how can they regulate what you are doing


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Exactally!


----------



## squad 51 fan

DJ Contracting;1038908 said:


> Squad 51 so what's the story on (2008 fatal accident in st.clair county michigan) and It doesn't mean it's the law yet and by Oct. 2010 the Canadian will be gone!!!!!!!!!!!!! and get a real governer in there. I'm not saying that we shouldn't use all safety precautions however there are a lot of moron's out there, I have two back up (back up lights with alarm built in them) lights/alarms in each plow vehicle and amber lights...but like I said there are a lot of moron's. I'm just saying


Gladly, in november of 2008 a 87 yr old female was struck by a contractor ,whom was backing up and didn't see the person in their mirror, the driver was arrested on the accident scene for neligent homicide. he is currently serving 18-36 monthsat a undisclosed michigan prison, per the investigation with st.clair county sheriff's department and msp richmond post. the vehicle was a 2004 ford f-450 super duty dump truck , the vehicle had external headlights only, no back-up alarm no amber light. the company is based in macomb county. in october of 2009 sen.gilbert took over the seat of the transport committee. the law passed the house in january and cleared the senate in feb.2010 . our mi-cis( osha office) fined the company 250.000$


----------



## squad 51 fan

kitn1mcc;1038961 said:


> if you are operating on private property how can they regulate what you are doing


the private property was a group home for senior citizens!, the company was a licensed "groundkeeping business" it was only their second year doing "snow removal" and has changed it's policies.


----------



## JK-Plow

A little more information on the law waiting to be signed, it is for commercial snow removeal vehicles only. Senate Bill No. 980 is a bill to amend 1949 PA 300, entitled "Michigan VehicleCode," by amending section 698 (MCL 257.698), as amended by 1998 PA 247, and by adding section 682c. (A person shall not operate a commercial snow removal vehicle to remove snow or ice on a public street or highway or in a parking lot accessible for use by the public unless both of the following apply: A: The vehicle isoperated with at least 1 flashing, rotating, or oscillating yellow or amber light that is clearly visible in a 360-degree arc from a distance of 500 feet when in use. B: The vehicle is operated with a reverse signal alarm audiable above the surrounding noise level or the vehicle is backed up only when an observer signals that it is safe to do so. This sudivision does not apply if the vehicle is being operated within 200 feet of a residence between the hours of Midnight and 7am."

There is more to the bill, however it does not require a permit as sated above and does not apply to all snow plow vehicles. A person plowing private drives is not required to comply. Also the law as stated would not cover the senior home that the accident occured on, if the plowing is done between midnight and 7am.


----------



## squad 51 fan

on the date the senior citizen was killed the accident happened at 4:00 in the afternoon, and as for a permit per mi-cis it's 2 inspection stickers , #1 white m.s.p.motor carrier inspection sticker # 2 proof of current compliance with bill 980, its a ugly purple color. i all ready seen them at the richmond post. "note state trooper's will be carring copies of the revisions with them"


----------



## JK-Plow

The sticker you are talking about with MSP is the Michigan Dept. of Transportation comercial vehicle sticker. This is required for comercial vehicles and also requires the driver to have a CDL license. MI-CIS does not issue any kind of permit, this is part of the Michigan Dept. of Education and stands for Michigan Compliance Information System. They are used to educate persons/schools on Special Education requirements.

The bill has passed the Senate but still has not passed the House. It is specific as to what and who are required to comply with the law. Persons doing driveways are not required. Vehicles used on the public roads and parking lots open to the public are required, if it is being used as a comercial vehicle. If the owner of the lot open to the public or his agent is doing the plowing, they are not required to have the lights or alarm (not a good idea, but is how the law is worded). Private vehicles are not required either. The bill states that it only applies to commercial vehicles (vehicles that are paid to plow). 

A home owner, business owner(doing his own property), even commercial vehicles just doing drives, do not fall under this law. Local ordinances may be more strict and they also require a license for commercial vehicles plowing in their local.

The accident where the woman was killed happened at Fort Gratiot in 2008. She was looking down to see where she was walking so as not to slip. Do to noise of traffic on the street near by she could not hear the truck. The driver backing up did not see her.


----------



## squad 51 fan

jk did you down load the information from the timesherald website or were you there at the scene like i was?


----------



## groundbreakers

like michigan has nothing else to worry about ... no jobs .. forclosures up the rear ... but because someone got ran over by a plower .... the states gonna stop ...... people get hit everyday by cars trucks and buses ... its just another reason to bring in revenue to the state and desperately needs it ..


----------



## DJ Contracting

Sorry you don't go to prison until proven guilty, so he must be serving time for unrelated charges or warrants I believe you on the bill but not the story.


----------



## kitn1mcc

i am surprised they can regulate what you use on private property what about if you dont use a truck but a loader. up here you dont even have to have it registered if it is on private lands


----------



## ajslands

kitn1mcc;1038961 said:


> if you are operating on private property how can they regulate what you are doing


Because if they see you thy can bust you, just like if a cop sees you doiing pot inside your house, he can bust you, but he has to see you and he can just go righi in your house without a warrent! But around here, most driveways are straight shots, so that means that once you back up, unless you don't backdrag, they can bust you, but most likely you'll have to back up at least once, and they can bus you on commercial properties...

I was talking to a guy today about this, and he said "his backup alarm saved his a$$!" he hit a guy last summer and had to go to court, and they judge told the victim "if you can't see or hear this guy then you shouldent be on the street at all!" the plow driver also had a beacon, and his alarm was on a switch. Which was on...

But I have hide aways, and a beacon and I think iam going to buy a back up alarm so I don't get busted cuz it's only like 10$ Plus wire plus a switch,


----------



## JK-Plow

The information on the law can be found on the Michigan legislative web site. Also it gives a little information on the accident. For a parking lot open to the public, the police can issue/arrest for drunk driving and reckless driving. Because of this safety aspect, the regulation of safety equipment on the trucks can be enforced. But as the law is written, it is for commercial vehicles only. If the owner's of the parking lot have their own snow removal vehicles, then they do not have to have the amber lights or back up alarm. This would be a flaw in the law, however a good attorney could prove that because they did not have the equipment required of the commercial vehicles, the owner would be liable for any accidents. Currently the House still must approve the bill (it is either in committee or still must be introduced). The bill is a good start for trying to not only protect the public from getting hurt, but also to protect us from having unfortunate accidents like this.

As for the accident that caused the law to be proposed, what was the fine for the senior home? They are required to monitor and watch their residents. Since a resident was injured/killed, the State FIA could fine the senior home. Also the accident should be a wake up call for all of us to be extra cautious when plowing, especially when backing up.

As for the charge for this type of accident, it would be negligent manslaughter, a high misdemeaner (24 month sentence). Also a lesser charge of careless driving could be made. MIOSHA (Michigan's safety agency) would only be involved if it was a work related accident. This type of accident would be hard for them to get involved, unless there was a safety equipment issue. 

For those that are not required to place the lights or alarms on your vehicle, under the law, it wouldn't be a bad idea to install the equipment any way. If you operate anyplace that could endanger the public, this is a good safety piece of equipment to cover your self. However, make sure you have a cut off switch for the alarm, as the law does require it to be shut off if you operate within 200 ft of a home between midnight and 7:00am.


----------



## DJ Contracting

JK-Plow;1039185 said:


> As for the charge for this type of accident, it would be negligent manslaughter, a high misdemeaner (24 month sentence). Also a lesser charge of careless driving could be made.


True...however I highly doubt that he/she (the driver) would or can be taken to prison/jail right on the spot, if he did not have any other unrelated charges, he would have been given a ticket. Then the process of sending the investigation to the prosecutor to see if there is enough evidence to charge the driver. Now if the driver had been drinking or under the influence...or warrants out for him/her (the driver), then they would take him to jail.


----------



## squad 51 fan

kitn1mcc;1039124 said:


> i am surprised they can regulate what you use on private property what about if you dont use a truck but a loader. up here you dont even have to have it registered if it is on private lands


the truck was a "commerical truck" michigan law requires that if a commerical vehicle is used for highway maintance,snow removal, transportion on bulk grain, transportion of anything in a dump truck,it has to had either a motor carrier inspection sticker or a mi-cis certication. and as for private property michigan requires that group homes or senior citizen homes have to be licensed the same as a hospital.


----------



## squad 51 fan

JK-Plow;1039030 said:


> The sticker you are talking about with MSP is the Michigan Dept. of Transportation comercial vehicle sticker. This is required for comercial vehicles and also requires the driver to have a CDL license. MI-CIS does not issue any kind of permit, this is part of the Michigan Dept. of Education and stands for Michigan Compliance Information System. They are used to educate persons/schools on Special Education requirements.
> 
> The bill has passed the Senate but still has not passed the House. It is specific as to what and who are required to comply with the law. Persons doing driveways are not required. Vehicles used on the public roads and parking lots open to the public are required, if it is being used as a comercial vehicle. If the owner of the lot open to the public or his agent is doing the plowing, they are not required to have the lights or alarm (not a good idea, but is how the law is worded). Private vehicles are not required either. The bill states that it only applies to commercial vehicles (vehicles that are paid to plow).
> 
> A home owner, business owner(doing his own property), even commercial vehicles just doing drives, do not fall under this law. Local ordinances may be more strict and they also require a license for commercial vehicles plowing in their local.
> 
> The accident where the woman was killed happened at Fort Gratiot in 2008. She was looking down to see where she was walking so as not to slip. Do to noise of traffic on the street near by she could not hear the truck. The driver backing up did not see her.


Mi-cis is michigan office i michigan's verion on mi-osha, maybe i should give them a call when was the last time you had a work place accident, when was the last time you fill out thr mi-cis i-100 form?


----------



## kitn1mcc

talk about a lot of laws


----------



## cretebaby

JK-Plow;1039030 said:


> The sticker you are talking about with MSP is the Michigan Dept. of Transportation comercial vehicle sticker. This is required for comercial vehicles and also requires the driver to have a CDL license. MI-CIS does not issue any kind of permit, this is part of the Michigan Dept. of Education and stands for Michigan Compliance Information System. They are used to educate persons/schools on Special Education requirements.
> 
> The bill has passed the Senate but still has not passed the House. It is specific as to what and who are required to comply with the law. Persons doing driveways are not required. Vehicles used on the public roads and parking lots open to the public are required, if it is being used as a comercial vehicle. If the owner of the lot open to the public or his agent is doing the plowing, they are not required to have the lights or alarm (not a good idea, but is how the law is worded). Private vehicles are not required either. The bill states that it only applies to commercial vehicles (vehicles that are paid to plow).
> 
> A home owner, business owner(doing his own property), even commercial vehicles just doing drives, do not fall under this law. Local ordinances may be more strict and they also require a license for commercial vehicles plowing in their local.
> 
> The accident where the woman was killed happened at Fort Gratiot in 2008. She was looking down to see where she was walking so as not to slip. Do to noise of traffic on the street near by she could not hear the truck. The driver backing up did not see her.


So you would need a CDL to drive a one ton truck with a plow on it?


----------



## JK-Plow

MI-OSHA is Michigan's OSHA department. MI-CIS is a department under the Michigan Dept. of Education. An accident Form MI-CIS is different then the MI-CIS. My regular full time job deals with the law and OSHA. Both OSHA and MI-OSHA have a number of laws dealing with workplace safety and reporting of accidents.

A one ton truck with a plow, does not mean it is a commercial vehicle. But it may be a commercial vehicle and require to be registered with either the DOT or MDOT. If it is a commercial vehicle, a CDL is required. If you are plowing snow with your own vehicle and getting paid to do it, technically it is a commercial vehicle. However there is some leeway here. If say you are just doing a few drives around your neighborhood, then you could problable get by without a CDL or DOT registration. However if you have a dump truck, stake truck, ect., they are commercial vehicles and require DOT registration. Then add to it that you have an employee operating it, a CDL is reuired. Most of the lawn service, landscaping companies around in Oakland and Macomb counties, now are displaying DOT or MDOT registration.

The truck involved in the accident was a F450 dump truck. The driver would have to have a CDL and the truck should have to be inspected and have either a state MDOT sticker or a DOT sticker. The DOT sticker is generally if you are going over state lines. MDOT is if you operate strickly in Michigan.

The State Police Motor Carrier Officers enforce these laws, but local and county officers can and do enforce the laws if they have had the training. Generally the troopers won't enforce the motor carrier laws, even the officers that were trained in them, because they feel it is beneath them. 

I don't know how strick they are in the St. Clair County courts, but most courts in Michigan would have given the driver in the accident probation and not prison time. If he was given the prison time, he could be released early, do to this being an accident, and not a case of an intoxicated driver causing the accident. The state is trying to empty out the prisons and not send lesser criminals to prison. So I am surprised that he was sent to prison in this accident. I had one drunk driver kill a bicyle rider and it took about two years before it even went to trial. So to see this accident case go to court so quickly, is surprising. For it to be resolved so quickly to me, means the driver pled in court, so that there would be no trial. The problem is, he still has to live with himself for the rest of his life, knowing he killed someone.


----------



## JK-Plow

Squad 51, what are you talking about when you are talking about MI-CIS. The only thing listed with the State of Michigan is with the Dept. of Education as Michigan Compliance Information System. What is a form MI-CSI i-100? The State of Michigan forms for accidents is MIOSHA 301. They have forms 300, 300A and 301. MIOSHA stands for Michigan Occupational Safety and Health Administration. You refer to MI-CIS as if they are MIOSHA. I am a little confused as to what you are talking about.

As for the new amber law you list, it has not made it far enough to go to the governor yet. It has only been approved by the State Senate.


----------



## ajslands

If you're plowing you should have an amber light no matter what!


----------



## cretebaby

JK-Plow;1039882 said:


> MI-OSHA is Michigan's OSHA department. MI-CIS is a department under the Michigan Dept. of Education. An accident Form MI-CIS is different then the MI-CIS. My regular full time job deals with the law and OSHA. Both OSHA and MI-OSHA have a number of laws dealing with workplace safety and reporting of accidents.
> 
> A one ton truck with a plow, does not mean it is a commercial vehicle. But it may be a commercial vehicle and require to be registered with either the DOT or MDOT. If it is a commercial vehicle, a CDL is required. If you are plowing snow with your own vehicle and getting paid to do it, technically it is a commercial vehicle. However there is some leeway here. If say you are just doing a few drives around your neighborhood, then you could problable get by without a CDL or DOT registration. However if you have a dump truck, stake truck, ect., they are commercial vehicles and require DOT registration. Then add to it that you have an employee operating it, a CDL is reuired. Most of the lawn service, landscaping companies around in Oakland and Macomb counties, now are displaying DOT or MDOT registration.
> 
> The truck involved in the accident was a F450 dump truck. The driver would have to have a CDL and the truck should have to be inspected and have either a state MDOT sticker or a DOT sticker. The DOT sticker is generally if you are going over state lines. MDOT is if you operate strickly in Michigan.
> 
> The State Police Motor Carrier Officers enforce these laws, but local and county officers can and do enforce the laws if they have had the training. Generally the troopers won't enforce the motor carrier laws, even the officers that were trained in them, because they feel it is beneath them.
> 
> I don't know how strick they are in the St. Clair County courts, but most courts in Michigan would have given the driver in the accident probation and not prison time. If he was given the prison time, he could be released early, do to this being an accident, and not a case of an intoxicated driver causing the accident. The state is trying to empty out the prisons and not send lesser criminals to prison. So I am surprised that he was sent to prison in this accident. I had one drunk driver kill a bicyle rider and it took about two years before it even went to trial. So to see this accident case go to court so quickly, is surprising. For it to be resolved so quickly to me, means the driver pled in court, so that there would be no trial. The problem is, he still has to live with himself for the rest of his life, knowing he killed someone.


So what class of CDL would be needed to operate a commercial one ton truck?


----------



## JK-Plow

ajskabds, I agree with you, anytime you plow, you should have an amber light. 

cretebaby, a one ton truck, if a CDL is required, would be a class C. There are three class' of CDL's in Michigan. Class A for a semi or truck towing a trailer (generally over 25,000 lbs), Class B for vehicles that are 25,000 lbs or greater (includes school buses) and the Class C for the basic vehicle such as van, small dump truck, stake truck (any truck under 25,000 lbs). On top of the class' of licenses, there ar also added endorsements for tanker, passengers and hazardous material. Currently, there are only a few snow plow trucks that require the CDL licenses in Michigan. However with the proposed law for amber lights, it defines that a truck used to plow snow for money from the property owner, is a commercial vehicle. Right now there are a lot of subcontractors plowing snow for a company, that do not require DOT licenses or CDL's. Under the new law, if passed as currently written, it will require the subcontractor to have DOT licenses and a CDL. But it still leaves a loop hole for snow plows owned by the property owner and used to plow their own property only. They do not fall under the new law. Yet they are part of the reason to have the new amber light law. Several shopping centers near me, do not have the amber lights on the mall plow vehicles.


----------



## cretebaby

JK-Plow;1040141 said:


> ajskabds, I agree with you, anytime you plow, you should have an amber light.
> 
> cretebaby, a one ton truck, if a CDL is required, would be a class C. There are three class' of CDL's in Michigan. Class A for a semi or truck towing a trailer (generally over 25,000 lbs), Class B for vehicles that are 25,000 lbs or greater (includes school buses) and the Class C for the basic vehicle such as van, small dump truck, stake truck (any truck under 25,000 lbs). On top of the class' of licenses, there ar also added endorsements for tanker, passengers and hazardous material. Currently, there are only a few snow plow trucks that require the CDL licenses in Michigan. However with the proposed law for amber lights, it defines that a truck used to plow snow for money from the property owner, is a commercial vehicle. Right now there are a lot of subcontractors plowing snow for a company, that do not require DOT licenses or CDL's. Under the new law, if passed as currently written, it will require the subcontractor to have DOT licenses and a CDL. But it still leaves a loop hole for snow plows owned by the property owner and used to plow their own property only. They do not fall under the new law. Yet they are part of the reason to have the new amber light law. Several shopping centers near me, do not have the amber lights on the mall plow vehicles.


You do realize there is 2 definitions of "commercial vehicle"?

A one ton plowing snow (GVWR over 10k) commercially already is a commercial vehicle but that doesn't mean it requires a CDL.

And the weight that CDL's start at is 26k not 25k.


----------



## squad 51 fan

JK-Plow;1039882 said:


> MI-OSHA is Michigan's OSHA department. MI-CIS is a department under the Michigan Dept. of Education. An accident Form MI-CIS is different then the MI-CIS. My regular full time job deals with the law and OSHA. Both OSHA and MI-OSHA have a number of laws dealing with workplace safety and reporting of accidents.
> 
> A one ton truck with a plow, does not mean it is a commercial vehicle. But it may be a commercial vehicle and require to be registered with either the DOT or MDOT. If it is a commercial vehicle, a CDL is required. If you are plowing snow with your own vehicle and getting paid to do it, technically it is a commercial vehicle. However there is some leeway here. If say you are just doing a few drives around your neighborhood, then you could problable get by without a CDL or DOT registration. However if you have a dump truck, stake truck, ect., they are commercial vehicles and require DOT registration. Then add to it that you have an employee operating it, a CDL is reuired. Most of the lawn service, landscaping companies around in Oakland and Macomb counties, now are displaying DOT or MDOT registration.
> 
> The truck involved in the accident was a F450 dump truck. The driver would have to have a CDL and the truck should have to be inspected and have either a state MDOT sticker or a DOT sticker. The DOT sticker is generally if you are going over state lines. MDOT is if you operate strickly in Michigan.
> 
> The State Police Motor Carrier Officers enforce these laws, but local and county officers can and do enforce the laws if they have had the training. Generally the troopers won't enforce the motor carrier laws, even the officers that were trained in them, because they feel it is beneath them.
> 
> I don't know how strick they are in the St. Clair County courts, but most courts in Michigan would have given the driver in the accident probation and not prison time. If he was given the prison time, he could be released early, do to this being an accident, and not a case of an intoxicated driver causing the accident. The state is trying to empty out the prisons and not send lesser criminals to prison. So I am surprised that he was sent to prison in this accident. I had one drunk driver kill a bicyle rider and it took about two years before it even went to trial. So to see this accident case go to court so quickly, is surprising. For it to be resolved so quickly to me, means the driver pled in court, so that there would be no trial. The problem is, he still has to live with himself for the rest of his life, knowing he killed someone.


( like i said unless you were there that afternoon when the subject was killed, i spoke to the osha investigator,that night and i spoke with personnel on the scene that afternoon!)


----------



## ajslands

I wonder if it was signed???


----------



## squad 51 fan

yes it was and we were told by the troopers at the richmond post to start stocking up on back-up alarms and other goodies.


----------



## ajslands

I read it thoroughly, and it said you didn't need the alarm on between 12-7 at a residential, amber light dosn't bother me at all, I already have that and I beleive that every plow driver should have beacon or strobe.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Im with AJ i think anyone no matter who or what your rig looks like should have a amber like of some sort even if its a $10 amber rotator from walmart!

Me and my buddy Jay are putting beepers on our trucks this week With switchs bc my customers complain about the plow dropping too hard and reverse "beeper" every time we plow a driveway with our dump. And also for the reason below!

HOW DO YOU GUYS DO IT????????
24-72 hours ( i hope not more with out any sleep) Of hearing the D*** Reverse Beeper?!??!!?!?!??!

HOW!!!!! That would drive me CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
That just adds to the stress of plowing i think!


----------



## plowmanben

Does anyone have a link? I can't find anything about the law passing, Just that the bill has been presented.


----------



## doo-man

Well I will be looking into this a little further as far as the back-up alarm but I am totally covered for the amber !

I don't see what some of you guys are biotchin about we know and the cops know all to well that we are plowing for profit. 

I would rather spend the $30 for the alarm than be sitting on the road side with a really pissy MSP MCD (motor-carrier-division) trooper who now not only fines you for not being in compliance with the back-up alarm but starts to check your tire tread depth, log/run sheets, etc etc. and an hour to 2 later your back plowing !!

I know when I worked for a gravel company that it was easier and cheaper to just follow the rules rather than try to skirt around them !!

Just my 2 pennies


----------



## ajslands

doo-man;1057702 said:


> Well I will be looking into this a little further as far as the back-up alarm but I am totally covered for the amber !
> 
> I don't see what some of you guys are biotchin about we know and the cops know all to well that we are plowing for profit.
> 
> I would rather spend the $10 for the alarm than be sitting on the road side with a really pissy MSP MCD (motor-carrier-division) trooper who now not only fines you for not being in compliance with the back-up alarm but starts to check your tire tread depth, log/run sheets, etc etc. and an hour to 2 later your back plowing !!
> 
> I know when I worked for a gravel company that it was easier and cheaper to just follow the rules rather than try to skirt around them !!
> 
> Just my 2 pennies


its 30$ for an alarm though :laughing:


----------



## doo-man

Ok, here is a direct link to bill No. 980

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2009-2010/billintroduced/Senate/pdf/2009-SIB-0980.pdf


----------



## plowmanben

doo-man;1057702 said:


> Well I will be looking into this a little further as far as the back-up alarm but I am totally covered for the amber !
> 
> I don't see what some of you guys are biotchin about we know and the cops know all to well that we are plowing for profit.
> 
> I would rather spend the $30 for the alarm than be sitting on the road side with a really pissy MSP MCD (motor-carrier-division) trooper who now not only fines you for not being in compliance with the back-up alarm but starts to check your tire tread depth, log/run sheets, etc etc. and an hour to 2 later your back plowing !!
> 
> I know when I worked for a gravel company that it was easier and cheaper to just follow the rules rather than try to skirt around them !!
> 
> Just my 2 pennies


I completely agree with you in this statement. I as well am covered with the amber lights. I'm just not a big fan on having a back up alarm on my truck, but if I have to I will put it on there so I don't have to deal with any issues while I'm out plowing.


----------



## plowmanben

Well I have looked into this all day and I can't find anywhere that it has been signed into law. I called a few people that work at the state and they or anyone they know can find anywhere that it is a law. on this link it says it was referred to a second reading on 2/16/10 and no activity since then. http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(yi...g.aspx?page=GetObject&objectName=2009-SB-0980 I will keep looking into it to see what I can find.


----------



## fireball

I don't know but do you think this accident would have happened if the the old lady was wearing a flashing amber light on her head, a backup alarm on her rear, and purple stickers for patsies


----------



## the new boss 92

fireball;1058124 said:


> I don't know but do you think this accident would have happened if the the old lady was wearing a flashing amber light on her head, a backup alarm on her rear, and purple stickers for patsies


i know that in illinois you dont even need to have a becon. i have a mini light bar and im getting hideaway just to cover my a$$ during winter. with the back up alarm yea i think its a little over kill but in the same sence it's like extra protection. now if you fallow the rules just passed and you hit someone, now its not your falt and the cop will more then likly side with you for fallowing the rules. just throw the back up alarm on and put it on a switch, besides what plow truck doesnt have a bunch of cool light switches like the cops?


----------



## the new boss 92

fireball;1058124 said:


> I don't know but do you think this accident would have happened if the the old lady was wearing a flashing amber light on her head, a backup alarm on her rear, and purple stickers for patsies


lol, do you thing the drunk with impared vision would walk out into the middle of the street and get hit my a car if he didnt drink so much?


----------



## Turf Commando

I'd like to see them enforce this back up beeper law....


----------



## ajslands

Turf Commando;1061554 said:


> I'd like to see them enforce this back up beeper law....


They won't! Unless you hit someone,

as for the light, get one! Every plow truck should have at least one! If the salt spreader goes over the roof then get a back rack so it can be seen 360', as for the alarm it's 30$ just get it and stop whinning!


----------



## dodge15004x45.9

500ft lol thats a good one I dont think between my edge and 3 led dash light I would be easy to see at 500 ft.


----------



## the new boss 92

I don't live in michigan but I think it is a little crazy becasue I think people should have more common sence when they see a plow truck and visablity is already in the ****ter!


----------



## ajslands

the new boss 92;1062005 said:


> I don't live in michigan but I think it is a little crazy becasue I think people should have more common sence when they see a plow truck and visablity is already in the ****ter!


Well with a rotating light on top or a strobe it willl be much eaiser!


----------



## ajslands

dodge15004x45.9;1062003 said:


> 500ft lol thats a good one I dont think between my edge and 3 led dash light I would be easy to see at 500 ft.


You should be able to see your headlights it's 500' in good visibility,


----------



## dodge15004x45.9

ajslands;1062008 said:


> You should be able to see your headlights it's 500' in good visibility,


Should was the key word. :laughing:

Last winter when we got **** ****** with snow it was hard to see with a pair of hella 500 driving lights and my head lights. Plus how many guys wait till its a nice 20 degree's out and the storm is over to start there plowing run?


----------



## the new boss 92

ajslands;1062007 said:


> Well with a rotating light on top or a strobe it willl be much eaiser!


yea im just saying in general people should watch what they are doing becons or not. as far as walking behind a work vehical or a truck thats working or plowing. even people in cars parking behind truck or just being ass holes in general, and thats why people are having to spend alot of money on warning lights(there awsome i am buying more this fall) that some might not have till the middle or end of the season or might just not even have!


----------



## ajslands

dodge15004x45.9;1062010 said:


> Should was the key word. :laughing:
> 
> Last winter when we got **** ****** with snow it was hard to see with a pair of hella 500 driving lights and my head lights. Plus how many guys wait till its a nice 20 degree's out and the storm is over to start there plowing run?


It's 500' in good visibility.


----------



## ajslands

the new boss 92;1062068 said:


> yea im just saying in general people should watch what they are doing becons or not. as far as walking behind a work vehical or a truck thats working or plowing. even people in cars parking behind truck or just being ass holes in general, and thats why people are having to spend alot of money on warning lights(there awsome i am buying more this fall) that some might not have till the middle or end of the season or might just not even have!


Especially the people that are out at 3 am


----------



## Turf Commando

ajslands;1061562 said:


> They won't! Unless you hit someone,
> 
> as for the light, get one! Every plow truck should have at least one! If the salt spreader goes over the roof then get a back rack so it can be seen 360', as for the alarm it's 30$ just get it and stop whinning!


Have a strobe beacon which is (million candle power)and Code 3 dual mini bar strobe, it's effective more then say a beeper...

I also run back up lights, wired into reverse, those actually get more attention ...

Nobody, I know of plans to or has beepers and highly don't they will..


----------



## the new boss 92

ajslands;1062125 said:


> Especially the people that are out at 3 am


we do a set of condos and you wouldn't believe the foot traffic there is during a snow storm!


----------



## ajslands

the new boss 92;1062997 said:


> we do a set of condos and you wouldn't believe the foot traffic there is during a snow storm!


It's a ghost town around here between 12 am and 5 am! Besides plow trucks. Even stop signs go in for the night at about 12, traffc lights stay out but that's it.


----------



## the new boss 92

Last year just plowing a little parking area about a foot long I counted about 6 people at 3 in the morning. Its nuts over there and they just keep walking behind you to like they don't even care.there are so old I don't even think they car hear a back up buzzer let alone see my whelen mini!


----------



## m.$terner

odd question but what if your out of state. not that i ever plan to go to michigan to plow or anything but could this law be enforced if your from out of state. i am very close to maryland, new jersey, and pennsylvania and for the right money i would take a trip to any of them. but if i dont comply with there laws and codes (if they have any) can i actually get fined for plowing? just wondering


----------

